# Does this headlight make my butt look big?



## Pauliemon

Something wrong here. Comments?


----------



## Pauliemon

Have you ever not liked the finished project? When i was putting it together I was jazzed. Now it's finished and it doesn't blow my skirt up. What's up with that?


----------



## GTs58

Pauliemon said:


> Have you ever not liked the finished project? When i was putting it together I was jazzed. Now it's finished and it doesn't blow my skirt up. What's up with that?




Same thing happened to me with a slightly different situation. It took me weeks to finally get a date with someone I really wanted to know better. After the first date I thought, what the hell was I thinking.

Pretty damn cool custom IMO.


----------



## Pauliemon

GTs58 said:


> Same thing happened to me with a slightly different situation. It took me weeks to finally get a date with someone I really wanted to know better. After the first date I thought, what the hell was I thinking.
> 
> Pretty damn cool custom IMO.



LOL! I think I dated her sister. Thanks


----------



## Ed Minas

IMO the bike looks awesome!!!  I wouldn’t take it bed but I would ride the heck out her.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I think the answer to that is, "No, dear, but it makes you look badass"...


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

I like it dude, looks mean.


----------



## Duchess

For me, it usually means it's time for another project.


----------



## Jeff54

Yeah, you prob looked at it too much. Yet, maybe you're not realizing it's done. So,  stick a motor on that to make it more bad, A.


----------



## rrtbike

Its really good...


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

That striped chainring is killer


----------



## 2jakes

Pauliemon said:


> View attachment 694324 View attachment 694326
> Something wrong here. Comments?




*I love it!
But if you still feel like it makes your butt look big...
Add one to the rear. This way the focus will be redirected to the tail-light! 



 *


----------



## Pauliemon

Thanks all. If I can't find another headlight (like 2jakes suggests LMAO!) I might change the saddle back to a Messinger and see how that looks. This bike just keeps getting rebuilt. It used to look like this.


----------



## 2jakes

Pauliemon said:


> Thanks all. If I can't find another headlight (like 2jakes suggests LMAO!) I might change the saddle back to a Messinger and see how that looks. This bike just keeps getting rebuilt. It used to look like this.
> View attachment 694961 View attachment 694962




You were right on removing the ape bars.
I like the off-white tires. The fatter the better!



I prefer a plain look on the sides so I removed all the lettering.
I use this bike frame to experiment with. If I like the look I’ll use it on my
good bikes.


----------



## JimK

Pauliemon said:


> It used to look like this./QUOTE]
> 
> I really like the side bags. They are very cool.
> 
> JimK


----------



## Pauliemon

2jakes said:


> You were right on removing the ape bars.
> I like the off-white tires. The fatter the better!
> View attachment 695027
> I prefer a plain look on the sides so I removed all the lettering.
> I use this bike frame to experiment with. If I like the look I’ll use it on my
> good bikes.



Nice! Love those fattys. What kind of tires are those?


----------



## 2jakes

Pauliemon said:


> Nice! Love those fattys. What kind of tires are those?




BOA-G TIRES CREAM 3.45’’
I prefer a clean look, so I removed the lettering on mine.
Note: These tires are fat and will not fit all bike frames.


----------



## Shawn Michael

Pauliemon said:


> View attachment 694324 View attachment 694326
> Something wrong here. Comments?



I like the light and especially the flat black. I have been toying with the idea of using a flat black on my DX.


----------



## Pauliemon

2jakes said:


> BOA-G TIRES CREAM 3.45’’
> I prefer a clean look, so I removed the lettering on mine.
> Note: These tires are fat and will not fit all bike frames.
> View attachment 695095



Yeah the lettering takes away the clean look. Especially on older bikes. That Beach Bum logo is nasty. What did you use to remove the lettering? I got a pair of Project 346. They are 2.35s and fit in this 36 Schwinn. I've got them on 57mm rims. The best part is no logos.


----------



## Pauliemon

Shawn Michael said:


> I like the light and especially the flat black. I have been toying with the idea of using a flat black on my DX.



There's some pretty cool ones out there. That one is a 1957 International Harvester tractor light.


----------



## 2jakes

Pauliemon said:


> Yeah the lettering takes away the clean look. Especially on older bikes. That Beach Bum logo is nasty. What did you use to remove the lettering?





I used chemical stripper, plenty of soap & water.
Applying chemical in very, very short amounts.
Rubbing and wiping away with rags immediately and washing with soap & water to prevent the
chemical from further eating into the rubber. Later I applied a thin coating of vaseline and wiped off
with a rag until I was satisfied that there were no signs of ever having used anything.

I used gloves, wore long sleeve shirt and worked in an open area with mask to avoid the toxic fumes.
It’s been almost two years and there is no signs of the rubber being affected from this treatment.
I am not recommending this, I’m just telling you what I did. 
I would rather you try something else that is safer. Good Luck.


----------



## Pauliemon

2jakes said:


> I used chemical stripper, plenty of soap & water.
> Applying chemical in very, very short amounts.
> Rubbing and wiping away with rags immediately and washing with soap & water to prevent the
> chemical from further eating into the rubber. Later I applied a thin coating of vaseline and wiped off
> with a rag until I was satisfied that there were no signs of ever having used anything.
> 
> I used gloves, wore long sleeve shirt and worked in an open area with mask to avoid the toxic fumes.
> It’s been almost two years and there is no signs of the rubber being affected from this treatment.
> I am not recommending this, I’m just telling you what I did.
> I would rather you try something else that is safer. Good Luck.



Safer is no fun but thanks for the concern. I'm constantly working with chemicals and paint so I have a mask, gloves, etc. The thing that freaks me out the most is old house paint. Many of these old bikes are covered in old house paint. Most likely old house paint with lead in it.


----------



## 2jakes

Pauliemon said:


> Safer is no fun but thanks for the concern. I'm constantly working with chemicals and paint so I have a mask, gloves, etc. The thing that freaks me out the most is old house paint. Many of these old bikes are covered in old house paint. Most likely old house paint with lead in it.




On a ‘50s Phantom, I was able to remove DIY spray-paint with the original color beneath still intact.
It was a labor of love.


----------



## Pauliemon

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah, you prob looked at it too much. Yet, maybe you're not realizing it's done. So,  stick a motor on that to make it more bad, A.






 
That was considered!


----------



## Jeff54

Pauliemon said:


> View attachment 695495
> That was considered!



Yeah I fingered you mit have consider those puny cheapo china models. And that's the ting, puny just don't cut the cake whenever your going fer a meaty contraption,  . Back in the day, us kids done stuff like, wit old B & S engines. welded or bolted contraptions, yet most we did, didn't last longs. We just didn't have the tools or welding equipment so, they'd rattle lose. .

However, might I suggest you moves aways froms puny? Something likes dis here. I read online harbor _fright_ gots em for 99 bucks: Harbor Freight (6.5 HP Honda Clone,   212cc (6.5HP) Predator Engine.

Dump their gas tank, perhaps retro fit items like muffler, air cleaner, chain hook-up, etc. too, ?? Otherwise, perhaps an old Honda 25? or 50 that can fit into da bike with just retro fitting to mount, without that big flat mount type B & S or even this type has.  Possibly Honda's old motorized moped contraptions too. I had an old 1950's 10 HP West bend engine  that didn't have the flat type mounting, but just a special bracket attachment. you could have, or I, with tools modified it easy.  it was on a go-cart. but I traded it to a guy who wanted for mini bike. . Even if the puny guys are better, more power, it's big meat appearance ya wants right? Bigger head verses puny.

BTW, like where you're trying to center the engine on it.


----------



## Nashman

Pauliemon said:


> Have you ever not liked the finished project? When i was putting it together I was jazzed. Now it's finished and it doesn't blow my skirt up. What's up with that?



Great looking ride. I find when I'm working on a project, LOOKING at it MANY hours and hours, after awhile it loses some ZIP/WOW.... but give it a break, look at something else awhile, then go back a few days later and it usually looks COOL again.  Bob


----------



## Pauliemon

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah I fingered you mit have consider those puny cheapo china models. And that's the ting, puny just don't cut the cake whenever your going fer a meaty contraption,  . Back in the day, us kids done stuff like, wit old B & S engines. welded or bolted contraptions, yet most we did, didn't last longs. We just didn't have the tools or welding equipment so, they'd rattle lose. .
> 
> However, might I suggest you moves aways froms puny? Something likes dis here. I read online harbor _fright_ gots em for 99 bucks: Harbor Freight (6.5 HP Honda Clone,   212cc (6.5HP) Predator Engine.
> 
> Dump their gas tank, perhaps retro fit items like muffler, air cleaner, chain hook-up, etc. too, ?? Otherwise, perhaps an old Honda 25? or 50 that can fit into da bike with just retro fitting to mount, without that big flat mount type B & S or even this type has.  Possibly Honda's old motorized moped contraptions too. I had an old 1950's 10 HP West bend engine  that didn't have the flat type mounting, but just a special bracket attachment. you could have, or I, with tools modified it easy.  it was on a go-cart. but I traded it to a guy who wanted for mini bike. . Even if the puny guys are better, more power, it's big meat appearance ya wants right? Bigger head verses puny.
> 
> BTW, like where you're trying to center the engine on it.
> 
> View attachment 695718
> 
> View attachment 695719



I considered a Sportsman Flyer. I still might do that next and build the frame myself. I'm putting the China lady engine in a 40 Schwinn frame. I figured it's a replica right? So I pegged the throttle wide open and disconnected the clutch. You push it, it goes. Pretty exciting little ride since the crude kill switch I rigged failed. I had to reach down and pull the plug wire.


----------



## Ed Minas

You know the more I look at your artwork the more I like it.  I do like the cream tires better though.  If after all this work you still don’t like it you could give to me.  I will treat it like it was one of my own.  Lol. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Pauliemon

The final build. Evened it out with a bigger saddle.


----------



## GTs58

Did the bigger saddle make your butt look smaller?

Bike looks badbutt!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Bad to the Bone!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Looks cool leave it alone


----------



## JKid714

Will these tires fit my ‘81 schwinn frame? Looking at the white wall ones. But it might be too fat for my bike


----------



## hoofhearted

Doood ... look .. I digz the totality of
your build ... appears very predatory.

Your rolling sculpture has a very sano
appearance .... 'cept for the lamp bezel ....

..... patric


----------



## SKPC

Like your bike. Seems you ended up with what you originally began with.  A motor or "ape-hanger" bars would have been a great disservice to your clean design.


----------



## JKid714

man, these boa-g tires are really nice. Unfortunately, they don’t work on. My schwinn


----------



## 2jakes

JKid714 said:


> man, these boa-g tires are really nice. Unfortunately, they don’t work on. My schwinn




Yep!
There’s a limit with regards to tire size that my Schwinn will accept unless I modify the area where the tire touches
the frame. Something I don't want to do.That’s one of the nice things about “Wally-mart” bikes... I can customize
as I please and not have regrets.


----------



## bricycle

Next project....


----------



## Saving Tempest

I loved the saddlebags, would love something like that but that's likely mucho mas pesos por mi.

And yes, paint the bezel!


----------



## 5760rj

Pauliemon said:


> View attachment 694324 View attachment 694326
> Something wrong here. Comments?



many interesting changes and concepts, good work....


----------



## Goldenrod

Pauliemon said:


> View attachment 694324View attachment 694326
> Something wrong here. Comments?


----------



## Goldenrod

THIS IS GREAT.  THE ONLY IMPROVEMENT I WOULD MAKE IS TIEING UP A NAKED FEMALE MANNEQUIN WITH THE HOSE AND PUT IT IN THE BACKGROUND.  NO LADIES READ THESE?


----------



## rideahiggins

Post a photo of you riding it. With both hands on the handle bars.


----------



## Barto

Very cool raked stearing tube


----------

